# Lunkers Love Nightcrawlers



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm reading Lunkers Love Nightcrawlers again. Just curious as to how many others have read it and how many anglers use a lot of nightcrawlers.

Any special tricks and rigging?


----------



## eriedude (Jul 15, 2010)

I read it about 43 years ago. I used the techniques up north in Minnesota and Canada with much success. I like the slip sinker rig with a #8 hook through the head of the crawler and a shot of air in the tail to keep the bait up. Great book with a lot of solid , fundamental fishing info.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Star1pup said:


> I'm reading Lunkers Love Nightcrawlers again. Just curious as to how many others have read it and how many anglers use a lot of nightcrawlers.
> 
> Any special tricks and rigging?


I have read the book and its in my library. Never hurts to dust it off and refresh the ideas in your mind.
I use the #214 Eagle Claw Aberdeen in a size #8 for smallies in Canada. I use a swivel, then 24 inches of fluoro, then the hook. I use Water Gremlin bass sinkers that have the plastic clip that i use as a slip sinker before the swivel or a lindy walking sinker.
I have the 4th Edition from 1988.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

My copy is also 1988.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Snakecharmer said:


> I have read the book and its in my library. Never hurts to dust it off and refresh the ideas in your mind.
> I use the #214 Eagle Claw Aberdeen in a size #8 for smallies in Canada. I use a swivel, then 24 inches of fluoro, then the hook. I use Water Gremlin bass sinkers that have the plastic clip that i use as a slip sinker before the swivel or a lindy walking sinker.
> I have the 4th Edition from 1988.


How has this technique worked in OHIO for you?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> How has this technique worked in OHIO for you?


Well - Lunkers do like nightcrawlers, and bass especially. I have gotten away from nature baits but I have used is quite well in the past at Pymatuning and Mosquito for bass and walleye. My brother caught a 6 # smallie on a number 8 hook so it isn't too small.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Great book, also talks a lot about structure fishing.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I have had excellent results with a #2 hook, hooked through the nose.Just cast it out and let it run with the worm until the line stops, then set the hook.Works best at dusk and for about 2 hours, mostly after that its catfish. I was given the book right after it went to print.If I can find it I would love to read through it again. My wife says that I am an outdoor book and magazine hoarders, maybe, some are older than I am.


----------

